# Working in Abu Dhabi and Living in Dubai



## antropocentricus (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello there,

I am looking to move to Abu Dhabi shortly through a company transfer. During a previous trip to the UAE, we discovered the difficulty of finding accommodation in Abu Dhabi - so we are looking at living in Dubai and then commuting to Abu Dhabi.

A few questions for you there:

1. Is this workable on a daily basis or will the drive completely wear me out? Petrol should not be a big issue, but will clock on the mileage to my car.
2. How expensive is it to hire drivers in Dubai? Are there flexible temporary staff we can hire from time to time as needed?
3. Would there be immigration problems with living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi. I hear that the visas are specific to the Emirate and not to the country as a whole

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am looking forward to the replies to this one to as I have just been transferred to Abu Dhabi after the project I was working on in Dubai was cancelled. Its a long journey - nearly 2hours to Hamdan Street from the Marina - and not sure how sustainable it is long term. Advice from those that do it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

> Advice from those that do it would be much appreciated.


^^ Second that.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey there, I think this has been asked from time to time and the consensus usually ends up: commuting 'sucks donkey n*ts'. I'm sure this thread will end up coming to the same conclusion. Personally if you love being in a car for four hours a day then this is for you. If not then you'll need to decide how much you can take before you do end up moving closer to work.



antropocentricus said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am looking to move to Abu Dhabi shortly through a company transfer. During a previous trip to the UAE, we discovered the difficulty of finding accommodation in Abu Dhabi - so we are looking at living in Dubai and then commuting to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi...My husband and I lived in Abu Dhabi but he worked in Dubai...it is about a 160km journey..one way (so you will be doing a total of 320km per day)
It is horrendous...he had to leave early to avoid traffic both ways...you are practically dead by the end of the week.
He had a visa from Dubai...and lived in Abu Dhabi and there was no problem there..except cancelling involved using the department of the emirate from which it was issued.
However in saying all this...he still got to work faster than when he lived and worked in Dubai.


----------



## antropocentricus (Dec 25, 2008)

*driver costs*

Many thanks for this. Seems like quite a tough thing to work on a daily basis. Perhaps, I could look to get temporary accommodation in Abu Dhabi for 2 nights a week and work in Dubai for the other 1 working night! Negotiation due, me thinks.

How much would employing a driver cost for living over there? Is it tough to get a private driver? 

Thanks for the useful information.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

I do the commute from the Marina to Abu Dhabi every day though thankfully I am based at Yas Island (at the Airport round about) so the drive is only arond 50mins. No probs with Traffic but I can imagine it gets fairly hectic towards AD. The drive itself id pretty boring which is a danger in itself and some drive like absolute a*seh*les. But all in all I would prefer to be going that way rather than towards Bur & Deira.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> I do the commute from the Marina to Abu Dhabi every day though thankfully I am based at Yas Island (at the Airport round about) so the drive is only arond 50mins. No probs with Traffic but I can imagine it gets fairly hectic towards AD. The drive itself id pretty boring which is a danger in itself and some drive like absolute a*seh*les. But all in all I would prefer to be going that way rather than towards Bur & Deira.


Genghis

Can I ask you a question? how much do you think it will take from Dubai Marina to the Labor department in Abu-dhabhi? It is just after the main bridge.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Genghis
> 
> Can I ask you a question? how much do you think it will take from Dubai Marina to the Labor department in Abu-dhabhi? It is just after the main bridge.


To be honest I have no idea cos' I've not gone any further than the airport round-about. Sorry.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

50 mins from marina? not bad at all. im in marina and with the current work forecast for next year its looking more and more like AD...


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Genghis
> 
> Can I ask you a question? how much do you think it will take from Dubai Marina to the Labor department in Abu-dhabhi? It is just after the main bridge.


Depends on how you drive and how the roads are 

About a year ago it used to take me an hour and 15 minutes (driving on cruise control at 138 KMPH on the Dubai side, and 155 KMPH on the Abu Dhabi side). Now, an hour and a half is a reasonable time under normal circumstances but it's much less predicatable as it can take longer with the traffic at the Raha beach construction area and after you get into Abu Dhabi Island. Traffice within the Island lately is getting worse and worse.

Also factor in heavy fog during winter (This past week being an example) which can slow you down / put your life at risk (200 car pile-up last year on the highway).


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

what are the speed camaeras set at down the main road, ie from dubai airport through past trade centre etc, then through to marina area, then from there to dubai border, then there through to abu etc..


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> what are the speed camaeras set at down the main road, ie from dubai airport through past trade centre etc, then through to marina area, then from there to dubai border, then there through to abu etc..


Dubai Side:

From Trade Center to Interchange 5 (Marina/DIC) posted limit is 100, you can go up to 120 before the camera's flash.
From Interchange 5 to Abu Dhabi border 120 is posted limit, 140 is when the camera's go off.

Abu Dhabi Side:

Abu Dhabi border to Raha Beach - 120 posted, 160 cameras flash. 
Raha beach to the bridge into Abu Dhabi Island - 140 (Not sure about this - have been told 160 as well but I don't risk over 140). Regardless can't speed much here because of all the construction.


----------



## BadaBing (Dec 28, 2008)

Just wanted to add, I'm NOT responsible for any tickets you may get  

I've been doing the drive on cruise control for the past 4 years about 2 or 3 times a week and have not gotten a ticket yet but your mileage may differ.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

pretty much as i thought...cheers....
went to abu the other week and put cruise control on 140, so least i know now, cheers!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> 50 mins from marina? not bad at all. im in marina and with the current work forecast for next year its looking more and more like AD...


Yeah Stevieboy and thats 50mins at a handy pace - I'm no Hamilton. Can catch a bit of traffic at Jebel Ali the odd evening, depending on the time I leave, but nothing to cause road rage.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

well abu has all the huge projects and offers more money so worth a thought...


----------

